# Victor Review



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Switched the dogs to Victor kibble since it is now available locally. So far I am happy with the food. Dogs eat it willingly for starters. Coats are good- shiny, soft, no dandruff. Ears/eyes are clean/clear. Poop is small and firm. Little to no gas in the smooshface dogs! Energy levels are good. They eat the same amount of if as they did Acana or Orijen and a little less than they did on the Nutrisource. 

I am feeding the Hi Pro Plus to 3 dogs and we are on our 2nd bag. 3 dogs were eating Ocean Blend, but I'm mixing in Yukon which is the grain free and going to try and switch to it for the lower carb content due to Casper getting new mast cells growths. Not sure if it even makes a difference, but they like both foods. Even with the switch I'm paying $90 for kibble to feed 6 dogs for a little over a month. Versus $180 for Acana, so 1/2 the price and the dogs seem no worse for the wear. 

So for anyone on a budget, I would recommend giving it a try. It is becoming more available on the east coast. Plus if you want the grain free, I know Rocketpetz.com sells it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad it is working for your dogs!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My boxer came to me from the rescue with a bag of Victor grain free all life stages. His poos were very soft and never got better, so I switched him to TOTW Pacific Stream (poos are much better on this food). Victor puts several protein sources in each food, which makes it hard to determine what the problem is when there is one. I have a feeling it was the beef and pork in this particular food. It gets a good rating on Dog Food Advisor - it just didn't work for Dempsey.

I'm thinking about trying Hi-Tek Naturals Grain Free. It's made in Georgia (and not by Diamond). It comes in chicken, lamb, and fish, so there's a good variety for rotation.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Casper can't have chicken so the first time i tried it, he had puddin poop as I bought the Grain free Joint Health as all I could get was the grain free online and missed the chicken on the ingredient list. But on the Ocean Blend and Yukon which are just fish, he is fine on. 

My dogs never had firm poop on Taste of the Wild plus we had major weight loss in the Greyhounds. So not every food is right for every dog.


----------

